# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  elenos 150w

## πητερ

broadcasters_1111.jpgelenos_ef150fm_n.jpg

----------

a14 (25-10-13)

----------


## nitako

Μοιαζει με Elenos..

----------


## leosedf

Μοιάζει αλλά δεν είναι.
Μιας και το βλέπω λίγο άκυρο το θέμα το κλειδώνουμε?

----------


## a14

http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/S...os%20sf150.pdf

----------


## πητερ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=yYILOz0wP_I

----------


## staurosv

δουλευει  αψογα  το παραπανω ειναι το σχεδιο του  elenos  ακριβος  αλα θελει φιλτρο το εχω κανει  και το δουλευω επαγκελματικα  αλλα με φιλτρο..

----------

